# Top romantic/love Manga series



## Key (Jan 9, 2007)

Hi, could yall help me out on finding a romantic/love manga series to read?
What are some of your favorites, list them plz.


----------



## Blackmasta (Jan 9, 2007)

Ichigo 100%, I's, Love Hina, just to name a few.


----------



## siedhr (Jan 9, 2007)

Princess (that's a manwha), XDay - I've read quite a few, I just didn't care for them all that much.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 10, 2007)

Romantic manga doesn't mean harem manga. Usually the opposite too. 

So, I'd recommend Maison Ikkoku, Fruits Basket, and Eureka 7


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 10, 2007)

MeruPuri, Kare First Love, Hana-kimi, and Mars. :3


----------



## yoshhh (Jan 10, 2007)

love hina, peachgirl, hanakimi, mars(<a good one), othello, most stuff from yuu watase, love roma(<good one also)....


----------



## Bishop (Jan 12, 2007)

Suzuka is really good


----------



## Mojo (Jan 13, 2007)

I really like Fruits Basket, Vampire Knight, Her Majesty's Dog and Angel Sanctuary.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 13, 2007)

I''s (: ten character limit


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 13, 2007)

Skip Beat if you want vengeance becomes love kind of thing. More light hearted than it sounds. 

Fruits Basket is good, Hot Gimmick is ok (lots of angst, its pretty much a japanese soap opera, but still good imo).


----------



## Hikaru (Jan 13, 2007)

troublesum-chan said:


> Skip Beat if you want vengeance becomes love kind of thing. More light hearted than it sounds.



QFT, Skip Beat is an awsome manga and it's pretty funny too  .


----------



## redz_sharingan (Jan 13, 2007)

Fruit Basket, Suzuka (if u want some sport stuff,but it's really cool though), Love Hina, Imadoki!, Alice 19th, I Love You (Clamp), Eureka 7 (love stories combined with sci-fi...woohoo!)., Stellvia, Kare Kano a.k.a His and her circumstances...yeah..


----------



## redz_sharingan (Jan 13, 2007)

One more, try Ah! My Goddess! (in case you haven't read it) and Tenchi Muyo for loads of humor and craziness!


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 14, 2007)

Love Hina is pretty good as well as Fruit Basket.


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Jan 14, 2007)

yoa im also interested in new love/romance mangas i just know Manga Love Story (alias Step Up Love Story or futari etchi) could you guys also post some pages of your favorite mangas ? id like to see the drawin styles and some romantic pics (i also like harem ~.~)

thx very much
(as anime i've watched Love Love? and DNAngel.. but thats all )
heres a pic of manga love story (i translated it very rough)
DONT LOOK IF YO MOM OR SO IS THERE !!

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 the "*" means "he wont get big" but in a short wise that i cant translate correct to english







some pages later they show how it came to this (they had a blind date at some japanese place which is only for people who had no partner yet.. i kno thats weird)

its german>english


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Jan 14, 2007)

Love Hina and Furuba are my pride suggestions.


----------



## monk3 (Jan 16, 2007)

Pastel. no contest. Pastel is so amazing. it's basically my 2nd favorite manga behind bleach


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Jan 16, 2007)

Fruits Basket and Fushigi Yuugi. There's also Maison Ikkoku which is really funny.


----------



## stingy (Jan 16, 2007)

I recommend that you read stuff written by Mitsuru Adachi. They're ostensibly sports stories, but that's just a plot device used to further further the romance. Best of all, the characters don't spend the whole time getting nervous, blushing, and saying/doing something moronic. I can't count how many romance manga do that, and it annoys me to no end.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 16, 2007)

Read I''s,

It's just so beautiful


----------



## Zaru (Jan 16, 2007)

Mojo said:


> Angel Sanctuary.



Wut? AS is awesome and stuff, but it is more like an epic story of angels, demons and whatnot, than a love story. unless you count the scattered pseudoincest as a love story (it really is just a small part of the 20 volumes, isn't it?)


----------



## Bishop (Jan 20, 2007)

Any ones where the male is the main character?

I've read:Suzuka,I's, Ichigo 100%.


----------



## Payapaya (Jan 20, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Any ones where the male is the main character?
> 
> I've read:Suzuka,I's, Ichigo 100%.



I suggest you check out Unbalance x Unbalance. So far I have been enjoying it, but only 28 chapters have been released so far. As for the main character slot it is actually split between the male and female character. 

Anyways it is very interesting and if you have free time check it out.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2007)

monk3 said:


> Pastel. no contest. Pastel is so amazing. it's basically my 2nd favorite manga behind bleach



I just started Pastel and after 2 volumes there were SO many ecchi cliches in there I had to burst out laughing.

-Main character doesn't have much of a clue with women
-Uber cute girl suddenly starts living with him
-childhood friend matured and makes advances
-Suddenly, women, hundreds of them! (harem)
-dozens of pantyshots, ecchi moments and cliche scenes.
-Seeing naked after shower, falling on each other, seeing naked on random occasions, another girl from the love Xangle bursting in (randomly) when something weird is happening with the main character and another girl from the love Xangle, etc.

But damn that kind of stuff is addictive.

Edit:

WAH! SHE CUT HER HAIR! SHE FREAKIN' CUT HER HAIR! WTF IS THIS SHIT? WHAT IS GOING ON? 

Edit 2:

WAH! A RIVAL APPEARS! I DON'T LIKE WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON HERE!


----------



## Bishop (Jan 20, 2007)

I like the romance, tension and ecchi but it's those damn main male characters that make me so mad; They are stupid-speak before thinking, illiterate- and they have NO guts.

We need a manga where the male has a light(off of death note) tyoe of personality.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2007)

Bishop said:


> I like the romance, tension and ecchi but it's those damn main male characters that make me so mad; They are stupid-speak before thinking, illiterate- and they have NO guts.



Well the readers are probably supposed to be like that. The point is, the main characters always have something special, a good side on them. The supposed readers probably aren't even that.

A Raito-type would be weird. Were are the hindraces? He gets most women anyway and what would he have to overcome?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 20, 2007)

-Doc- said:


> I suggest you check out Unbalance x Unbalance. So far I have been enjoying it, but only 28 chapters have been released so far. As for the main character slot it is actually split between the male and female character.
> 
> Anyways it is very interesting and if you have free time check it out.



I've found my favorite manga of all time. YES! Also the main character isn't a dumby.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 20, 2007)

Question, aren't there any more serious romance/love mangas out there?

I mean, like, where the main characters don't need 5 years to get the balls for confessing, or where such absolutely useless things like harems, pantyshots and forced ecchi scenes DON'T exist?
And where there's more than just thinking about feelings for 20 volumes ?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 20, 2007)

The Manga I just mentioned doesn't have balless characters. Join my fan club if you like it.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2007)

Bishop said:


> The Manga I just mentioned doesn't have balless characters. Join my fan club if you like it.



Zomg UxU is astonishingly good. The main male character isn't a whimp and can actually talk back. Yay.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 10, 2008)

I liked a few actually. I must say Ichigo 100 is the best one so far.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm personally rather fond of I''s


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 10, 2008)

The only good romances I've read are UnbalancexUnbalance and Salad Days.

All the other ones I've read are horribly cliche and have the same blushing shit going on for over 100 chapters.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 10, 2008)

Ciguatera is t3h best! so realistic!!1


----------

